# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  ** Apps & software you can use to hide yourself from PRISM **

## muh_roads

Feel free to add more...

----------------------------

RedPhone - Encrypted phone calls
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...redphone&hl=en

----------------------------

TextSecure - Encrypted texting
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ecuresms&hl=en

----------------------------

VPN - Encrypted internet surfing (pay with Bitcoin, they encourage using an anonymous e-mail address)
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/buy-vpn/

http://cryptohippie.com/ VPN
http://rayservers.com/ VPN, super-secure encrypted laptops, consulting, secure online gold currencies.
* thanks helmuth_hubener

----------------------------

Tor - Another level of surfing security with additional access to encrypted .onion sites
https://www.torproject.org/

----------------------------

TorMail - Encrypted e-mail (needs Tor)
http://tormail.org/

MEGA E-Mail - Encrypted e-mail without needing Tor (coming soon)

----------------------------

TrueCrypt - Encrypt your files and drives
http://www.truecrypt.org/

----------------------------

MEGA - Encrypted cloud storage
https://mega.co.nz/

----------------------------

Bitmessage - Encrypted messaging system
https://bitmessage.org/wiki/Main_Page

----------------------------

TorChat - Encrypted IM chat
https://github.com/prof7bit/TorChat/wiki

----------------------------

Operating System - Linux (Ubuntu or Mint for beginners)
http://lifehacker.com/5993297/ubuntu...-for-beginners

----------------------------

And finally...

Bitcoin - Encrypted & Decentralized currency with a 21 million limit.  Doubles as an encrypted payment processor for additional value.
https://www.weusecoins.com/en/

-------------------------------------

$#@! you, Government.

----------


## sluggo

> Feel free to add more...
> ---------------------------
> 
> VPN - Encrypted internet surfing (pay with Bitcoin, they encourage using an anonymous e-mail address)
> https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/buy-vpn/
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------
> 
> $#@! you, Government.


I wholeheartedly endorse Privateinternetaccess. Great service at a great price.

----------


## muh_roads

> I wholeheartedly endorse Privateinternetaccess. Great service at a great price.


I agree.  And it is one the fastest VPN's I've come across.  Surprisingly fast.

----------


## EBounding

I heard a conspiracy that TrueCrypt was developed by the NSA to give us a false sense of security. 



I still use it though.  I backup all my stuff in the containers and upload it to dropbox.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

http://prism-break.org/

----------


## One Man Wolf Pack

> Don't be fooled by the people telling you don't be fooled.  The only way the NSA program is able to work is that most people are fooled into not using encryption because they think "The NSA can break it anyway so why bother?" Well here's why. I'm going off the assumption that the NSA has the tech to break even the best encryption.
> 
> Why give them our privacy when we can at least make them work for it?


I'm not saying don't use it, I'm just saying dont expect that your info is safe because you are using it. I am all for making things harder for them hackers, but dont get complacent

----------

